# Pappardelle with Walnut Sauce



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

Papardelle are the widest noodles of all. I have a recipe for green pasta or egg pasta if anyone would like it.
Here is the sauce it can be used on store bought dry pappardelle if you want.You need 3/4 cup whole walnuts. Let the sauce stand at room temp . Put walnuts in blender or f/p process til finely chopped. Add 3 Tab. butter,1/4 cup evoo,3-4 Tab. milk,2-3 Tab. ricotta,2 Tab, parsley,blend til your sauce is thin. Add salt and pepper to your taste. Pour over cooked pasta and add parmesan cheese 
Double this recipe if you want more sauce. Tagliatelle is great used here instead of Pappardelle
kades


----------



## LindaZ (Nov 6, 2012)

I can't find pappardelle pasta anywhere. Do they sell it in regular grocery stores, or do you need to get it from a specialty store.? I'm in South Carolina and I can't find it.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

LindaZ said:


> I can't find pappardelle pasta anywhere. Do they sell it in regular grocery stores, or do you need to get it from a specialty store.? I'm in South Carolina and I can't find it.


 I'm in California and it's in all the stores here I'd look on line if you can't find any PM me and I'll see what we can do.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

Lovely Kades, thank you


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds good  Walnuts are as easy to find here as chicken teeth though lol!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

We have loads here Snip


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> We have loads here Snip


 
Lucky fish! You get them in most parts of SA but Brakpan is about a century behind 
I'll get some when I visit my sister in Pretoria.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

Good to know you can get them, even though I am guessing it is a bit further to go


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Good to know you can get them, even though I am guessing it is a bit further to go


 
It's about 70km from here. Not too bad but to far to drive just for nuts


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 7, 2012)

I often see the pappardelle in the fresh pasta in the refirgerated section,
As frugal as this sounds, the other day i made some lasagna, had a bunch of left over cooked lasagna noodles so i cut them in 1/2 ( the long way) to make long thick noodles, similar ins size and shape ( with an added ruffle on the edge)


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Sounds good  Walnuts are as easy to find here as chicken teeth though lol!


 chicken have teeth?
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 7, 2012)

kadesma said:


> chicken have teeth?
> kades


 
Yip, SA way of saying they're impossible to find


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Yip, SA way of saying they're impossible to find


 I knows it  but thanks I think.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> chicken have teeth?
> kades


----------

